# Choice Gear: Clipped Corner Look of Latest Audi Grille on Timeless Aviator Sunglass Design



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Near as we can tell there's no association between eyewear manufacturer Shauns Shades and Audi. Nevertheless, we couldn't help but notice a similarity in effect to the changes Audi's been making lately to the shape of their trademark shield grille with its recent clipped off corners and the net effect of corner clipping of Aviator-inspired sunglass design. Take for example the silver-finish/grey-lens Kintyre ($235) or even more grille-like gold-finish/brown-gradient-lens Jura ($240, due in September). With a slight wrap these wire frame glasses aren't retro in any way but still very cool and one extremely subtle way to throw a nod toward the design of your Audi.









At over $200, they come with a slightly premium price, but they're designed in California, made in Italy and do come with impressive Carl Zeiss lenses. Also important is their social value as Shauns Shades matches each pair of glasses purchased with a pair of prescription eyeglasses to someone in need.

Read all about it via the links below.

* Shauns Shades: Kintyre *

* Shauns Shades: Jura *

* Shauns Shades: Buy One, Give Sight *


----------

